# Finishing the garage with insulation and drywall.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Before anyone can ansewer insulation or venting related questions you need to go back and edit you profile with your location.


----------



## Snapper12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Snapper12 said:


> I want to finish my garage with insulation and drywall. It is a ranch style home with an attached garage. The attic above the house is open to the attic area above the garage. I do not plan on heating the garage. I just want it to be warmer than outside during the winter months. I am worried about the effects of moisture.
> 
> 1. I plan on putting 9" insulation in the garage ceiling and 3/12" insulation in the walls.
> 2. Should I isolate the attic area above the house with a wall between the attic above the garage?
> ...


I live in Michigan so it can get below 0F quite often.


----------

